# Eastern Black Betty



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

BLACK BETTY, OH BAM BA LAM!!!

The sweet new Eastern Black Betty MTB frame is finally in stock. *Call your LBS.* This pretty lady is feature-packed and light weight at only 5.5 lbs. Betty's got our Eastern original integrated seatpost clamp, a laser-cut EB headtube logo, and a host of other features including a wax-lost molded chainstay yoke. The aforementioned yoke is really the cornerstone of this frame as it brings the back-end to a snappy 14.75 inches. She's available in both black and white, with a 21.5" top tube and your choice of rear axle sizes; 10 or 14mm.

I dig it! What do you guys think?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I think this thread is missing something...





Had to do it.

On topic, that's a nice looking frame, but I don't think I'd pay 460 for that.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd rather have one of the new Spank frames. Since I'm gonna be doing a bunch of competing this year, it would be nice to rock a sweet frame and bars and rims and stuff. I wonder if that would even be possible?


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

The Agency said:


> BLACK BETTY, OH BAM BA LAM!!!
> 
> The sweet new Eastern Black Betty MTB frame is finally in stock. *Call your LBS.* This pretty lady is feature-packed and light weight at only 5.5 lbs. Betty's got our Eastern original integrated seatpost clamp, a laser-cut EB headtube logo, and a host of other features including a wax-lost molded chainstay yoke. The aforementioned yoke is really the cornerstone of this frame as it brings the back-end to a snappy 14.75 inches. She's available in both black and white, with a 21.5" top tube and your choice of rear axle sizes; 10 or 14mm.
> 
> I dig it! What do you guys think?


You got that e-mail today too?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I cant comment on the Eastern DJ frames, never owned/rode/seen one - I can however comment on there 20-inchers, THEY SUCK!!!!!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't personally like the look of the chainstay yoke. i mean it is functional for the intended purpose, but not aesthetically pleasing to me.

And how many hubs out there are 14mm, disc, 135mm spacing?


----------



## nvrthnktwce (Feb 1, 2008)

tibug said:


> I think this thread is missing something...


pshhh spiderbait's version is way better:


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone know what Eastern's warranty department is like. I was just reading about their limited lifetime warranty and it seems like the usual frame warranty, but how does the company handle it. I know that Trek is pretty good with warranties without trying to say misuse or abuse since thats what these bikes should be made for.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> I'd rather have one of the new Spank frames. Since I'm gonna be doing a bunch of competing this year, it would be nice to rock a sweet frame and bars and rims and stuff. I wonder if that would even be possible?


Soon...Gavin is out of town till mid January. We will talk than. I know we have to change your signature... 



droptopchevy said:


> Anyone know what Eastern's warranty department is like. I was just reading about their limited lifetime warranty and it seems like the usual frame warranty, but how does the company handle it. I know that Trek is pretty good with warranties without trying to say misuse or abuse since thats what these bikes should be made for.


I haven't had any issues. We had 1 Slash frame crack on a weld. The new bike was in the customers hands in a mattter of days. It is a little different than your standard warranty. With Eastern you can trade in your frame and a little dough for any upgrade frame whenever you want, not just when it is broken.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Did anyone get a Black Betty yet? As of right now I think I'm set on getting it.


----------

